# No name!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I got a female Betta in wales.England from a breeder when I went to go vist my grampa PS he bought her for me! Shes a aqua blue halfmoon/delta female Betta! She lives in shadows old tank with three creamcicle mollies. Shes doing very very good!! If anyone has any names for her please share them!

Thanks,Kayla


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Hey What's Up?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Missy 
Princess
Ariel after the princess in the Disney film
Misty
Marvel
Pet
Luna (after Blue Moon)
Crystal
Azurina (another little lady named for "blue")

These are not names I made up but names of fish I have known in the past on other forums that were lovely and I thought had quite nice names. There are hundreds of names for your baby but these are just a few of the ones I have known of in the past.

You should in the end pick out the name as being one that you like yourself as she will be your fish, but these were a few suggestions to get you started.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Rose they are awesome names but I found I name I like and tell me if you like it!

Cylipso after the godess of water


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

That is a BEAUTIFUL name for a lovely Miss Betta.

So welcome to the forum, Miss Cylipso and we want you to be happy here. You be a very good girl for your new mommy.

Enjoy your new baby girly, Kayla.

We will watch for pictures of her in your gallery. 

Congraturlations to you both. To you for finding her and to her for attracting you. And thank you to your grandfather for seeing that she has a fine home and you a fine pet.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Awwww your so nice Rose!!! I'm going to post some pics of her very soon!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

How is Cylipso doing? And our friend Shadow?

Rose


----------

